# I have a bad feeling about my motor(updated pics took covers off and looked inside)



## ghost8026 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well back during gator season my motor acted up. .went from running good and top speed around 25mph changed plugs out because was taking a 45 mile round trip at nite....well put champions in it because store had no ngk there that eve took boat out and top speed was 8mph and fouled plugs in 25 mins of driving....got home that week got nov back in and same prob.So you run some seafoam through it half a can in 6 gal tank cleaned plugs checked gap setting all good went to river for test run and top speed back to normal..well all way good till put new gas in tank and lost top speed again...when I say losing it its like it wont find the top end gear and jus kinda sluggish acting and once again 8mph....well today I took to river to check it and test run and cranked it idled perfect I left the ramp and within 100-150 yards it was runnin good 15-18 mph then it almost seemed like it stalled and then wouldn't crank back showed dead battery so I paddle and walk through muck and load it up come home put charger on it still one crank jus clank clank clank. So I grab flywheel it wont move then try pull start wont move.....I pull spark plugs and still will not move on pull start....so now I really have a bad feeling its locked up and not quite sure why....its a 1999 mercury 25hp 2stroke......both spark plugs fouled again and here's how I found one.........well reason for my long post is for a little advice but more less to vent because the wife doesn't care to hear it


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 27, 2014)

You're not gonna get any spark out of that plug--the electrodes are touching.

It doesn't look fouled, either--looks very dry.

Any chance you put a tank of fuel into it, without 2S oil?


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 27, 2014)

My thoughts as well. If you have auto oiler/injector - failing or fouled. Be careful with seized engine, forcing it to turn can call more damage. May be time to seek out a good outboard mech.


----------



## Mweathers (Nov 27, 2014)

picking up water from the tank as the boat moves and the water gets over the siphon tube will lean out an engine and do that to plugs.  Doesn't take much water either.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 27, 2014)

if you have an auto oilier system if it quits oiling it will throw engine to a sluggish just above idle run to prevent locking up engine. there should have also been an alarm sounding if it is functional also, but do not always count on alarms. Plug looks extremely dry. If you can get engine to turn over, disconnect the auto oilier system and mix 50 to 1 mixture of 2cycle oil and gas in a tank and try it and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 27, 2014)

You sure thats the right plug? How did the gap get set so close?
I agree its time to look for a mechanic, hope it turns out to be an easy fix, but the symptoms are troubling.


----------



## ghost8026 (Nov 27, 2014)

I mix my oil/gas no auto oiled...also no alarms on motor......those plugs are the ones that were in the motor when I purchased it and replaced with the same ones....far as gap set it was correct and when pulled yest eve that's how it was like it got smashed down or somethin........im pretty sure that I put oil In gas because.I always do it when I pump but I am human and make mistakes so im hopin I didn't forget to add oil........does anyone recommend any good outboard mechanics around the st.marys area? Also I rotated prop in nuetral and drive shaft did not turn...did same in forward and same results....put in reverse and prop would not turn....im really hoping it will not be a major issue


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

roperdoc said:


> You sure thats the right plug? How did the gap get set so close?
> I agree its time to look for a mechanic, hope it turns out to be an easy fix, but the symptoms are troubling.



This^^ looks like the plugs too long


----------



## ghost8026 (Nov 27, 2014)

If I got water into tank it would have came from the gas station...I have portable 6 gal tanks so nothin in hull to fill over


----------



## divinginn (Nov 27, 2014)

I have seen a bearing go out and cause the piston to hit the plug closing the gap,it is time to take down the motor and see what is wrong.


----------



## tsharp (Nov 27, 2014)

Pull the head off and take a look inside. Looks like the piston was hitting the plug. When you pulled the first set of plugs did you have water or were they gray looking? I think you have a busted head gasket. When the motor would heat up water would get inside the head. After the motor sits the bearings seizes itself to the crank and once you run it pulls the chrome off causing bearing failure.


----------



## ghost8026 (Nov 27, 2014)

Here were the original plugs I pulled out


----------



## Bama B (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like piston slap to me. Make sure you have the right plugs for the motor. If it is correct plugs then unfortunately its not good.


----------



## Sportwin (Nov 27, 2014)

The silver color on the plug in your first photo is aluminum from the piston in that cylinder. The closed gap on the plug indicates the piston or some other component inside the engine has contacted the ground electrode, pushing into the hot electrode. The bad feeling you have is well founded. You have nothing to lose by disassembling the power head to inspect the components, if you're mechanically inclined. My guess is, it's time for a different outboard. It may be serviceable but I'm betting not.
Good luck.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Nov 27, 2014)

sent u a pm


----------



## ghost8026 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you ga swamped....
sportswin thats what I was hopin not...yea ill probably go ahead start break into it this week....I done searched online and a new powerhead is 1300 so im thinkn id be better off buy-in a new motor than rebuilding for that amount. ...


----------



## CrackerLarry (Nov 28, 2014)

> .does anyone recommend any good outboard mechanics around the st.marys area?



Hunter Glenn, Cabretta Marine


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

the piston has hit the electrode I think.  Probably a bad upper rod bearing


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 28, 2014)

Is all plugs bent the same? Likely hood of all pistons hitting due to bearing failures is slim! 

Before I would tear down the engine, I would get the right NGk plugs  and try that first. It's possible that the plug protrusion on the Champion plugs is slight longer causing the piston to hit.


----------



## PURVIS (Nov 28, 2014)

There is less than 100 thou clearance between the piston and the plug head I would try the correct plug first inter change guides are wrong all the time there are just to many specs for all crosses and NGK is the hardest to try most times if you get a good light you can see in side the plug hole there will be a contact mark on the piston if it hit if the rod bearing is gone its a sealed roller bearing and it would most likely hit but it would have been raising a fuss for some time.If the motors gone its lasted 15 years and if you used it much it would be hard to fault it.Might be time to get 4 stroked.


----------



## ghost8026 (Nov 29, 2014)

The plugs that got hit was the upper plug and it was an ngk plug..match plug to whats stamped on the motor


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 29, 2014)

ghost8026 said:


> The plugs that got hit was the upper plug and it was an ngk plug..match plug to whats stamped on the motor



That makes me think you have a bearing issue then. Either tear it down or have a tech look at it. It stinks when you have something that you can't figure out!


----------



## ghost8026 (Nov 30, 2014)

Imma make a few calls and see how much it will cost for someone to diagnose it for me just for the fact in case its something I cant fix I dont want to take it to em in pieces


----------



## declemen (Dec 1, 2014)

I hate to say it, but that piston on top has hit the plug, and is prob trans. metal to the plug, the loss of power was prob the compression being low, if it wont turn over, it is done, if you can get it to turn , you can check the compression, that will tell, that engine is not sleeved, and you can not bore it out and make the rings seal to the block, best bet is to but a new block or powerhead, or new engine


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 3, 2014)

ellis marine in brunswick is quick and reasonable.


----------



## ghost8026 (Dec 6, 2014)

Well took covers off today..first picture is top piston second is lower and it looks like somethin inside broke loose and lodged between the piston and the wall


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Dec 6, 2014)

:huh ! Guess So!


----------



## ghost8026 (Dec 6, 2014)

I didnt go any further than takin the covers off so im not sure if its a bearing race thats there or a chipped off piece of side wall or piston itself


----------



## Steyr (Dec 20, 2014)

Just do like I did with my  50 Mercury.
 Sell it to an Obama voter and go buy a Yamaha


----------

